# Per 1 juli 2013 vooraf berekende 'import charges' op eBay USA!?!?!!



## Shadowjack

Voor mensen (zoals ik) die vaak eBay auctions afstruinen op zoek naar koopjes of modellen die hier niet te krijgen zijn: in de USA hebben ze sinds 1 juli 2013 iets nieuws: het Global Shipping Program. Oftewel vooraf berekende 'import charges' met 'free tracking available'. Het houdt in dat bij een aankoop vanaf 22 euro behalve het aankoopbedrag EN verzendkosten de BTW en inklaringskosten van de vervoerder ook vooruit betaald moeten worden. Hoe dit bedrag samengesteld wordt kon verkoper mij niet zeggen, het gaat naar een derde partij die de afwikkeling dan voor zijn rekening neemt. De Paypal factuur bestond dan ook uit 2 bedragen: 1 voor de aankoop + verzending, en een bedrag voor deze 'aanvullende diensten'.

Quote van eBay hierover:

"When you purchase an item through the Global Shipping Program, you receive international tracking at no additional charge and pay any applicable import charges upfront. There are no additional charges at delivery. You'll see an estimate of the international shipping charges and any import charges in the item listing. The final charges appear at checkout. Import charges include certain fees, such as export classification, importation risk premium, and variance fees, which are assessed by the global shipping provider as part of the services provided by the Global Shipping Program. *These fees are in addition to the customs duties and taxes imposed by country tax and customs officials*."

Vandaag is mijn eerste aankoop via deze 'dienst' geleverd, echter: bij aankomst van het pakketje was in mijn geval GEEN NL douaneformulier oid te bekennen, voor zover ik weet hoort die er gewoon bij te zitten, als invoerbewijs. Wel zaten er 3 kopieën van de factuur ongeopend op de USPS envelop alsmede verschillende adres-stickers over elkaar geplakt, waaronder een aantal van het ene zakelijke adres van vervoerder naar het andere. De ehh free tracking gaf aan dat er meerdere carriers waren, maar zending bleek slechts volgbaar tot aan het moment dat het de US verliet en aan een andere vervoerder overgedragen werd voor aflevering aan eindbestemming (ikke dus zei de gek). En vanochtend ineens stond PostNL aan de deur, pakkie uit UK, of ik maar even wilde tekenen...

Zie hieronder de route van het pakje.

Delivered
Aug-17-13, 08:30 AM
In Transit with Destination Carrier
Aug-16-13, 22:19 PM
In Transit with Destination Carrier
Aug-16-13, 14:20 PM
In Transit with Destination Carrier
Aug-14-13, 19:14 PM
Shipped from US Shipping Center to International Destination
Aug-12-13, 22:45 PM, Erlanger
Customs Documentation and Labeling
Aug-10-13, 22:34 PM, Erlanger
Processing at US Shipping Center
Aug-10-13, 22:32 PM, Erlanger
Arrived at US shipping Center
Aug-10-13, 08:54 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41018
In Transit-Arrival at Post Office
Aug-10-13, 06:36 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41018
In Transit-Depart USPS Sort Facility
Aug-10-13, 00:00 AM, CINCINNATI, OH 45235
In Transit-Processed through USPS Sort Facility
Aug-09-13, 21:51 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45235
In Transit-Depart USPS Sort Facility
Aug-09-13, 00:00 AM, BETHPAGE, NY 11714
In Transit-Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
Aug-08-13, 20:55 PM, BETHPAGE, NY 11714
In Transit-Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
Aug-08-13, 19:40 PM, BROOKLYN, NY 11234

... eeeehhh, 'customs documentation and labelling' in de US? Geen label gezien! En valt 3 x 'in transit with destination carrier' zonder verdere details, NADAT het de US heeft verlaten, ook onder free tracking??

Ik heb daarom expres een rijtje vraag- en uitroeptekens in de titel gezet omdat ik zo mijn twijfels bij heb bij deze gang van zaken.

Wat er volgens mij gebeurt is dit: de verkoper in USA stuurt de aankoop (horloge natuurlijk in dit geval), waarschijnlijk gratis of voor een schijntje van wat ze mij hebben berekend, op mijn naam naar een adres van de vervoerder in de USA, via USPS. De vervoerder op zijn beurt stuurt het van het ene magazijn in de USA naar de andere en van daaruit naar hun magazijn in de UK, zonder ook maar iets aan import te betalen, kan daar iig geen bewijzen van vinden. Vanuit het depot in UK wordt het dan (eenmaal officieel binnen de EU) via/naar Interpost in NL gestuurd, die het dan weer door PostNL hier laat bezorgen.

Samengevat zou het dan hier op neer komen: je betaalt dus een BEDRIJF om de invoerrechten etc. te verzorgen, in plaats daarvan komt een aankoop via de UK Nederland binnen en zo omzeilen ze dus in principe de douane, terwijl er luid en duidelijk staat dat je daar je extra charges voor betaald! Verzendkosten: 17 dollar, import charges bijna 50 dollar, geschatte werkelijke kosten: 15-20 dollar, Ebay punt com heeft weer een melkkoe gevonden!

Op zich zou dit geen probleem zijn, zolang het goed gaat! Het scheelt rompslomp en vertraging bij de douane, maar stel dat ze het toch controleren hier aan de grens, dan ben je met 3 x de factuur van zowat 200 dollar aan de envelop geplakt alsnog de pineut en mag je toch lekker BTW betalen, bovenop de import charges. Zie dan je geld maar eens terug te krijgen, aangezien eBay US niet of nauwelijks bereikbaar is. Buiten dat: het gaat toch al zo slecht hier met de economie, dan steken ze daar ook nog eens MIJN geld in de zak, geld dat bedoeld is voor ONZE schatkist!?!

En nog iets om over na te denken. In dit geval was het al meteen mis: het model van het horloge dat ik ontvangen heb wijkt af van waar ik voor betaald heb en er zit een lichte beschadiging in de IP coating van de bezel. Stel dat ik het retour stuur voor omruiling (indien mogelijk), wat dan? Mag ik voor de retourzending alsnog of alweer BTW dan wel import charges betalen? Min of meer een retorische vraag, ik zit nog op reply uit de States te wachten.

Doel van deze thread: kijken of iemand anders al ervaringen hiermee of meer diepgaande kennis ervan heeft? En mocht het inderdaad zo blijken te zijn (meestal heeft mijn 'gut-feeling' het bij het rechte eind), dan weet je in ieder geval waar je aan toe bent.

Kan best dat ik spoken zie en de plank helemaal mis sla maar dat hoor ik dan wel... graag zelfs!!!

Oh en excuus als het een langdradig verwarrend verhaal is geworden maar ik erger me dood aan dit soort praktijken... eBay USA lijkt deze methode aan zowat alle verkopers op te dringen, zelfs bij een chinees horloge van 99 cent stond de optie al vermeld, al zijn de charges dan 0.

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.

Ps: foto's van de nieuwe 'aanwinst' (tsja) volgen binnenkort, zit al 3 weken thuis met hevige rugklachten (*YEAH! It's Only Rock 'N' Roll Baby!*) maar moest dit toch even kwijt hier...


----------

